# Looking for an agent or lawyer for Spanish or any EU Country's citizenship



## tsk_2k (May 2, 2011)

Hi,

I am Looking for an agent or a lawyer to apply for Spanish or any other EU citizenship through marriage.
I am currently living in France illegaly. I claimed for asylum as I was persecuted in my homeland and can not go back there, my case for asylum is in progress.

However as I can't go back to my homeland, I have no option but to stay in France, and I want to obtain Spanish citizenship by marriage as it is the easiest way, and it is the only option I have. (OR any other EU country's citizenship throgh marriage)

And right now I am looking for an agent or a lawyer who could do all my paper work including the "PAPER MARRIAGE". 

If there's any agent or lawer, who would like to give his service to me for a paper marriage and Spanish citizenship process through paper marriage, please contact me at..............

No matter whicch EU country you provide your services for, you can contact me. I am in hurry because of my current illegal status.

Thank you so much!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tsk_2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Looking for an agent or a lawyer to apply for Spanish or any other EU citizenship through marriage.
> I am currently living in France illegaly. I claimed for asylum as I was persecuted in my homeland and can not go back there, my case for asylum is in progress.
> ...


you are asking for advice regarding something which is illegal

neither the forum nor its members can help you with that, so I'm closing the thread


----------

